# Car Warranty



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello,

Can my Factory car warrenty be used at a Dealer in MX? Example, Ford Here Ford there? If Not can I transfer The warrenty to My car there. Or can I buy a continuing warrenty there with proof of my current valid warrenty here.

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Generally, don't plan on it. However, some manufacturers do honor the warranty across the border. Ask you selling dealer, then call a Mexican dealer and ask for confirmation. By the way, you will find the same situation on new laptops/desktops, etc. In some few cases, a "North American Warranty" may be available for a bit more money.


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

sbrimer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can my Factory car warrenty be used at a Dealer in MX? Example, Ford Here Ford there? If Not can I transfer The warrenty to My car there. Or can I buy a continuing warrenty there with proof of my current valid warrenty here.
> 
> Thanks


Ok Thanks I wil check it out further


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We just bought a new Honda Pilot and asked. Answer was no way to do in Mexico.
Border not really a problem unless emergency service that prevents driving.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Honda does have a plant near Guadalajara but I don't know which models are made there. That would give you a clue regarding the availability of parts and service. The following will give you the location of dealers in Guadalajara:
honda guadalajara - Google Maps


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I will get non warranty & emergency service if required at the Honda dealer in Queretaro as they do sell the Pilot. Will need get warranty in the US.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Chrysler was giving warranty on US vehicles. Perhaps with the problems in the industry that has changed. Ford and Chev usually make you pay up front and apply at your US dealer with invoices. Good Luck

Moisheh


----------

